# Mahonia (Oregon Grape) the first pollen of Spring?



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

There are some holly looking shrubs in the yard I have identified as a type of Mahonia (Oregon Grape). The bees are hitting it hard today in 60 degree weather... so hard the plants are swaying a bit.

Except for my rosemary which blooms 12 months of the year (bees were on it in November and also December) this is the first pollen plant I have seen this year. It is a shame that Mahonia is invasive in Georgia. I was thinking it might be native because I've seen it in several yards in my county, miles apart. No such luck. The birds apparently spread the seeds.

If this year is like last, the native trees (mostly wild cherry and poplar) might start blooming in a couple of weeks.

My iPhone and computer are fighting now. Maybe a picture later...


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

My bees LOVE them, along with the winter blooming camellias. Unfortunately, the 2 week cold spell we got killed the mahonia blooms for the year. But the bees have managed to find something else blooming. 3 different pollen colors coming back.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Some of the blooms look shriveled, but the plants seem to have survived our back-to-back cold spells here rather well. I'm glad your workers found an alternative!

I hope the other plants make it here. A lot of the trees (blueberry, cherry) had buds all over them when the cold hit. I'm anxious about the next couple of weeks.

Uninstalled and reinstalled drivers. There were 5 bees when I snapped the picture, but I could only find 4 in the photo. One must be hiding. (I hope you can see them... the picture could use a little cropping and zooming).


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Mahonia and Camellias(Camellias first by a couples weeks) seem to be the first. If there isn't a hard freeze, there are sometimes some ground weeds that bloom like purple dead nettle or henbit. I saw some dandelions and clover flowers in December.

Red Maples are any day now!


----------

